# Dads



## BlunderWoman (Jan 14, 2017)

My dad called the other day & I told him I was sorry I didn't answer the phone the first time but I had a headache. He asked me why I was having so many headaches. I told him it wasn't a big deal I just need glasses and will have to wait until I get my income tax money back to be able to buy some. I walked out to the mailbox a few minutes ago & I had a letter from my dad with 500 dollars tucked inside it. I called my dad and said " Dad I thank you for sending me money , but I'm going to send it back. Please don't send me any more money." His answer to me was " Don't think you are going to tell me where I can and cannot send my damn money. If you send it back I'm gonna burn it. " Hard headed guy.


----------



## Carla (Jan 14, 2017)

BlunderWoman said:


> My dad called the other day & I told him I was sorry I didn't answer the phone the first time but I had a headache. He asked me why I was having so many headaches. I told him it wasn't a big deal I just need glasses and will have to wait until I get my income tax money back to be able to buy some. I walked out to the mailbox a few minutes ago & I had a letter from my dad with 500 dollars tucked inside it. I called my dad and said " Dad I thank you for sending me money , but I'm going to send it back. Please don't send me any more money." His answer to me was " Don't think you are going to tell me where I can and cannot send my damn money. If you send it back I'm gonna burn it. " Hard headed guy.



Well, guess he told you, haha! Suggestion. Try and put some aside and next time he is in need of something, purchase it for him. Pay it back in a different way. Maybe take him out to dinner or send him a card from a restaurant he likes, whatever. He must love you very much and is a generous soul, accept it and be creative in a way of paying it back if and when you can. I'll tell you what though, as we get older, spending time with someone and other non-monetary thoughtful things are treasured even more! That can be priceless.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 14, 2017)

Why do you choose to fight with your father instead of being grateful that he cares about you by
 helping with your vision problem.

I'm sure you upset him and spoiled his whole day.

You must feel proud.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jan 14, 2017)

Carla said:


> Well, guess he told you, haha! Suggestion. Try and put some aside and next time he is in need of something, purchase it for him. Pay it back in a different way. Maybe take him out to dinner or send him a card from a restaurant he likes, whatever. He must love you very much and is a generous soul, accept it and be creative in a way of paying it back if and when you can. I'll tell you what though, as we get older, spending time with someone and other non-monetary thoughtful things are treasured even more! That can be priceless.



Thanks Carla. Great suggestion.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jan 14, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Why do you choose to fight with your father instead of being grateful that he cares about you by
> helping with your vision problem.
> 
> I'm sure you upset him and spoiled his whole day.
> ...



My dad & I are very tight. I wasn't fighting with him. I didn't want him spending his money on my problems that's all. He was not upset with me a bit & truly he is not thin skinned. I am grateful he cares about me. Maybe I didn't convey the story well here. This is why I usually use smiley's all over the place. I have a dry sense of humor and anytime I don't my posts get misunderstood. The whole reason I made this thread is because I was proud of him & thought what he did was sweet.


----------



## jujube (Jan 14, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Why do you choose to fight with your father instead of being grateful that he cares about you by
> helping with your vision problem.
> 
> I'm sure you upset him and spoiled his whole day.
> ...



That was pretty snide, Falcon.  I'm sure BW knows better than the rest of us about the relationship between her and her father.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 14, 2017)

You're lucky to have a dad who cares so much about you and can afford to help out financially when needed.  I like Carla's suggestions on little ways of paying him back, he probably would appreciate most spending time with you like if you take him out for a one on one dinner at a nice restaurant sometime.  Cherish him now before he's gone, I didn't spend nearly enough time with my parents before they passed.

I don't blame Falcon for thinking he was upset by his response about this damn money and burning it, so he may very well have been at least a little upset that it just wasn't accepted willingly.  Sometimes when dads get older, they feel they have less ways to show they care and can do things for their kids, so they can be hurt if what they can do is rejected in any way.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jan 14, 2017)

A little background ...  My dad is retired military. Most of his life he was in leadership positions. I have NEVER had the nerve in my life to sass that man . All he ever had to do was raise an eyebrow at me & I would acquiesce to his orders . And he does BARK commands.  I made a feeble attempt to turn down the money & he did what he does- he got his way *wink*. He always gets his way because I never have talked back to that man in my life. He's a very dominant kind of guy. It's just his way. He's a gruff man , but lovable.

I talk to my dad almost every single day on the phone. He's my biggest fan. Of course I know I'm lucky & I love him.

edited to add:

I just chalked Falcon's comments to my post up to me not conveying my story well enough because he isn't a snotty guy that I'm aware of. I probably still haven't told it well enough. It's kind of hard for other people to get a relationship you have with someone when they don't know the people involved, which I think means my story telling was lacking


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 15, 2017)

BW thats what Dads are for..
.
My eldest son was doing some remodeling in his home and called to ask to borrow my miter saw. I told him it would be a couple of days before I could get it to him.

I got on Amazon and had a new one shipped to him in two days.


----------



## grahamg (Jan 17, 2017)

Good thread, and in a funny way I agree with all contributors.

Good dad featured too


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 23, 2017)

Love it ! If he sent $500 in cash, he really took a chance! Sounds like you have a great dad, albeit a bit stubborn.  LOL


----------



## Peanut (Jan 23, 2017)

BlunderWoman,

Just accept your father's gift, go get your glasses and as a way of gratitude and a thank you call him up and invite him out to dinner. That's what i would do.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 24, 2017)

Even though BW has exited SF again, I feel compelled to point out that the best way to deal with a gift is to graciously thank the giver. Refusing a gift is hurtful, especially when it's declined with harsh words. How difficult is it, really, to say thank you?


----------

